# Thrombectomy - Mechanical, Primary



## haugen (Dec 30, 2011)

The dictated report says "thrombectomy of the left common iliac, external iliac, common femoral, superficial femoral, popliteal and posterior tibial arteries via the right common femoral approach."  It does not indicate that it was one long total occlusion.

I know to use the 37184 and then the 37185 for additional vessel.  So would that be 5 additional vessel's?


Thank you for you help,
Cindy


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 30, 2011)

I believe the common femoral, superficial femoral and popliteal are now considered one vessel. So I would code 37184 (common iliac) and 37185 x 3 (external iliac / common fem,sfa,popliteal/ posterior tib).


----------



## haugen (Jan 3, 2012)

dimmitta,

Thank you very much.  That does make perfect  sense to me now.  I guess I was over thinking it.

Hope you had a Happy New Year,
Cindy


----------

